# Cisco to Moab



## Fever62 (Jun 4, 2020)

Just checking to see if anyone has boated Cisco to Moab recently.
Wondering if there is a lot of traffic and if the camping sites are filled.


----------



## abprice (Jun 7, 2016)

5/31 I drove from Moab to i70 EB on UT 128. Most car camping sites are still closed/ blocked off. Definitely Big Bend campsite was closed. Dewey Bridge CG might be open, don't remember. Hittle Bottom CG had vehicles at the group campsite.


----------



## Fever62 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

THere are two camp sites on BLM River left before you get to Dewey bridge that are big and usually open. The next best stop is onion creek has three sites River right cars can’t get to but they do fill up fast.


----------



## UtahBrian (Mar 16, 2019)

Moab was filling up with masses of incoming car traffic from Colorado and Utah yesterday (Friday). Campgrounds along the river road near Moab all appeared full.

Expect regular summer traffic and crowding levels.


----------

